# Mounting ext2-on-LVM



## tomh009 (Dec 3, 2008)

I am planning to migrate our remaining Linux server to FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE in the coming week.  However, I do need to get the data over.

mount_ext2fs seems to be the right tool for reading a Linux filesystem within a disk partition.  However ... the current system's ext2 filesystem is contained within an (ugh) LVM group.  Will mount_ext2fs understand that?  Or do I need to use a different upgrade strategy?


----------

